
Privacy Policy Update Notice - canthonytucci
https://www.plex.tv/about/privacy-policy-update-notice/
======
stock_toaster

      > In order to understand the usage across the Plex ecosystem and how we
      > need to improve, Plex will continue to collect usage statistics, such
      > as device type, duration, bit rate, media format, resolution, and 
      > media type (music, photos, videos, etc.). 
      > **We will no longer allow the option to opt out of this statistics collection.**
    

Ugh. Not especially happy about this one.

EDIT: First it was opt-out, which is bad enough (opt-in is much less
underhanded). I am calling this new thing the "sucks to be you" option. :(

~~~
kuschku
This is going to be _very_ interesting.

The European Union General Data Privacy Regulation is going to come into force
very soon, and it applies to anyone processing data of EU citizen.

Under that, this privacy policy from Plex would be a crime, as you need to
provide an opt-out for this.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regula...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regulation)

~~~
msla
"It is a violation of the Plex license to use this software in Europe or any
other jurisdiction subject to the European Union or any of its laws or
regulations. We disclaim all responsibility, and will not be held liable, for
any violation of the laws resulting from or associated with the use of our
product."

Would that work? Because dollars to doughnuts someone's going to try it or
something like it.

~~~
0x0
Isn't Plex based off XBMC/Kodi and licensed under GPL2? I didn't think GPL2
allowed adding additional restrictions to the license?

[https://github.com/plexinc/plex-media-
player/blob/master/LIC...](https://github.com/plexinc/plex-media-
player/blob/master/LICENSE#L192)

~~~
blue2031
No it isn't

~~~
0x0
Is [https://github.com/plexinc/plex-media-
player/blob/master/LIC...](https://github.com/plexinc/plex-media-
player/blob/master/LICENSE) not the Plex source code repository?

------
jbergstroem
For me, plex is kind of this love-affair-product-turned-into-company based on
unique insight into the home media experience, years before any other. I'm
sure the founders and employees were passionate about what they did. And still
are.

At the same time, they seem more disconnected to users than ever. In comments
below/above you can witness the testament of their support. In their "feature
request" threads you can see tens of thousands of (plex pass) users voting for
something they feel important and have felt so for years (when the issue was
opened) with no parseable reply. Put simply, their priorities (read:
release/feature strategy) seems to be based on marketing impact.

I admire them for their insight into market as well as a lot of technology
made look simple; like ssl for everyone[1] and a "just works" media scanner.
It's just hard to see the forest these days.

[1]: [https://www.plex.tv/blog/its-not-easy-being-green-secure-
com...](https://www.plex.tv/blog/its-not-easy-being-green-secure-
communication-arrives/)

------
ryanmaclean
Just a quick aside here, having not had to deal with Plex support before.
Their support email is disabled, and honestly soured me immediately on the
handling of this announcement. I realize that this is probably a trend, but
emailing someone about an issue I will most likely want to talk about via a no
reply address, then responding as follows is sure to run many the wrong way as
I under no circumstances would like to join your forum:

As much as we would love to talk to every single one of our users, we are
simply unable to provide one-on-one support via email.

 __This mailbox is not monitored __

For Plex Pass-related billing issues, please visit our Plex Pass Billing
contact form ([https://www.plex.tv/contact/?option=plex-pass-
billing](https://www.plex.tv/contact/?option=plex-pass-billing)). Fill out the
information requested there and we’ll reply as quickly as possible, usually
within 24-48 hours.

The _best_ place to start for Plex support issues is our support site
([https://support.plex.tv/](https://support.plex.tv/)). This site includes
extensive documentation, guides, FAQs, and troubleshooting information.

If you are still encountering difficulties, please visit our support forums
([https://forums.plex.tv/](https://forums.plex.tv/)) to see if your problem is
already documented. You can also post details there about the issue you’re
having, and our staff or friendly community should be able to help you out.

If you're having trouble signing in to your Plex account, need a password
reset, or have to unlock your account, please visit the Plex sign-in page:
[https://www.plex.tv/sign-in/](https://www.plex.tv/sign-in/).

Thanks for reaching out—hopefully we can get your issue sorted quickly and
easily through these channels!

Plex on!

------
msla
I wonder if they could tell if someone were to slowly but continuously feed
crap data to their "statistics collection" servers. Especially if it were a
distributed effort, spread across many machines and ISPs.

~~~
infogulch
Could you just black-hole the collection domains or IPs?

~~~
oarsinsync
Might work on the server side, might work on the client side if you only use
the client via a VPN or on a network you control.

Probably wont work if you use a mobile client on a mobile network without a
VPN.

------
pmlnr
plex server is good, it's easy to set up and use,and the dlna it provides can
be used by the native client in lg tvs.

Unfortunately this move is pointing towards a slippery slope, so: any usable,
similar alternatives out there for linux?

~~~
canthonytucci
Kodi - [https://kodi.tv](https://kodi.tv)

Edit:

kodi is a bit more work to set up but after it is up and tuning it is fine,
not as nice as flex by any stretch, but good enough

~~~
dawnerd
Only problem with kodi is (as far as I know, been a while since I've used it),
you don't get remote streaming with multiple users.

